# A warning!



## KWARF (Jan 18, 2002)

Watch out, some of you! Your number has been taken!

We'll have none o' tha foolishness that has plagued some o' these boards!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 18, 2002)

Is there any way to see a members number?  I am pretty sure I was #219 but I couldn't tell for sure.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2002)

Your member number is the last part of your profile's URL.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

I don't think member numbers are recorded anywhere other than in the URL for our profiles.


----------

